# Google- Pet Talk: Bowel disease alters life - Norwich Bulletin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Pet Talk: Bowel disease alters life**Norwich Bulletin*The disease is often confused with *irritable bowel syndrome*, which is a stress-related diarrhea problem. Although the symptoms appear to be the same, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

